# Barcelona port aire cost?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the current cost of the aire down at the bottom of the Diagonal?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you mean the one that is number 71, Sant Adria de Besos, park & Ride in the Spanish Aires book it is about 25 Euros for 24 hours.

If you mean the one on the front I wouldn't use it if I were you. We went there last year and it was very exposed, not secure and I couldn't find any facilities because it was chocker with coaches.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcelona port aire cost*

hi,

if you mean the one on the front,we stayed there last year,it has now gone up to 30euros for 24 hours, but it is 24 hours,we got there about 6.00pm,just nice time to have a shower,and then catch the tram into the centre,came back about 12ish,bed,got up in the morning, another quick shower, out onto the tram,saw some more of the sights, old town,late lunch,into the wonderful market,and back into the van for 5.30,out the gate with 4mins to spare,,,,

the showers,etc are not perfect,but as good as most motorhome shows,with galloens of hot water.

when we were there there was about another 20 vans.

mags


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I only knew about the park n ride one. Is that the one you're talking about, Mags?


----------

